# Gustav Mahler: Original Piano Recordings by Mahler; 1905



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Hey all, just stumbled upon these original recordings of Mahler back in 1905, playing some of his works on the Piano, just thought I would share it with others - atleast anyone who hasn't already listened to it / knows about this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Hey all, just stumbled upon these original recordings of Mahler back in 1905, playing some of his works on the Piano, just thought I would share it with others - atleast anyone who hasn't already listened to it / knows about this.


Thanks Jamie, good search .


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Strictly speaking, these are piano rolls rather than a sound recording of Mahler.

I have these on a CD release (produced by Gilbert Kaplan) that includes additional tracks where a singer sings over Mahler's performances.








The sleeve notes remark that "Fewer than ten copies of the Mahler rolls were sold in the early years, when he was mostly known as a conductor and his music was rarely performed. In addition, Welte's initial prices were very high." Apparently the roll with the 5th symphony extract cost 45.5 marks in 1909, which the notes say was equivalent to $165 in 1993 terms - about $300 in today's money!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Wouldn't the rolls be fairly accurate to the performance though capturing most of the nuances of the performance? And on the plus side we get a nice modern recording quality.


----------

